# Worried about the next steps.



## charlie321 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello


Had a long unexplained wait to conceive my daughter and been trying again for 2 years. The 'it'll be easy next time' advice was b******t. So went to the gp yesterday to get sperm sample sorted and waiting on my next af to then have a blood test before being referred to the nearest clinic. We didn't want to have to try treatment again especially as it'll be private and we have limited resources. Been in denial recently and convincing myself that I'm fine with 'just one' (I hate that term as she's more than a just one!)


I'm worried about how far the NHS will take us in terms of investigations, what the answers might be and what the likely cost of IVF will be. I really don't want to spend my entire savings to get a BFN and then have nothing to left to enjoy life as a family of 3.


I'm not entirely sure what I'm expecting from this thread but just felt the need to come back and make contact, and I'm feeling bitter and it all after another pregnancy announcement  Oh and turning 35 this year so really feeling like time is running out now.


Charlie


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Charlie321,

I'm so sorry to hear of your difficult journey 

I just wanted to steer you in the direction of an additional board that you may find useful:

Hoping for another Miracle:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=153.0

They are a lovely friendly bunch of ladies over there, and they will certainly identify with how you are feeling right now 
I wish you all the best for the future and lots of luck whichever route you take 
Anj x x


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Hun

You can probably get level 1 tests on the NHS but if you want anything more complex you'll probably need to pay   it's an expensive old business isn't it?

Good luck with your journey

Grey xx


----------

